# Bones



## panta dokimazete (Aug 9, 2008)

Anybody watch it?

What do you think?


----------



## Ivan (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't know what *it* is.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 10, 2008)

- TV series


----------



## Ivan (Aug 10, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> - TV series



Ah, I see. I'm afraid I wasn't even aware of its existence, but then again I'm not big on TV. Watch a few things here and there, but actually prefer TV from the late 50's and early to mid 60's. 

I guess I'm an old man!


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't really watch TV, but I'll admit I'm addicted to Bones.

I like Booth and Hodgins.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

Never watched it. The commercials for it are enough for me.


----------



## Craig (Aug 11, 2008)

I love Bones...great show.


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 12, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Anybody watch it?
> 
> What do you think?



So are you a crossover fan of David Boreanaz? ie Buffy the Vampire slayer our Angel?


----------

